# doinker fatty report



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

it's here... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057562719#post1057562719


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

^^^


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

do they make the side bar in the fatty also, las dont show it online


----------



## wlleven (Feb 19, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> do they make the side bar in the fatty also, las dont show it online


Yes, we make the side rod in 10", 12" and 15".

Most folks go with the 12" and around 8-14oz on them.


wll


----------



## tgriff1 (Jan 13, 2007)

*side bar*

what size front bar? and how much weight?


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

33 inch with 3 weights plus end cap , 12 inch fatty side rod with 14 oz of weight.....


----------

